# Grandparent humor.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Some Grandparent humor I got from a recent e-mail.....

When my grandson asked me how old I was I teasingly said I'm not sure.
Look in your underwear Grandpa, he advised, mine says I'm 4 to 6.

A little girl was pounding away on her Grandpa's computer. Asked what she was doing she said "I'm writing a story." Grandpa asked what's it about? I don't know she replied I can't read....

Wondering if my granddaughter knew her colors I decided to test her. I would point to something and ask her what color it was. She would tell me and was always correct. I enjoyed this and continued. At last as she headed out the door she said "Grandma I think you should try and figure out some of these colors by yourself."

A 6 year old was asked if he knew where his Grandma lived, Oh he said, at the airport. When we want her to visit we just go and get her. Then when we're done having her visit we take her back there.

When my Grandson and I entered our vacation cabin we kept the lights off until we were inside to avoid attracting those pesky insects. Still a few fireflies had followed us in. Seeing them before I did my Grandson whispered - Its no use Grandpa. Now the mosquitoes are coming after us with flashlights.....

Hope you have a better day after reading these. :thumb:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Why, yes, thank you, I did.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Cute ones!!!!!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Grandkids are the greatest!


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I loved the last one. Made me laugh out loud! Mosquitoes with flashlights. :hysterical:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Bless you for sharing this, made my day!


----------

